# Friends sport quattro....



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

pics b4 it went back to norway..


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Friends sport quattro.... ([email protected])*

Why was the car being torn down?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

only heard of one tornado red Sq here in Norway, which was imported from the UK.
Which car is this? Any more general history?
I know PerL has mentioned something about a norwegian living in the US that had one...
edit: Car 56 of course...










_Modified by WAUOla at 4:57 AM 12-9-2007_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Which car is this? Any more general history?
I know PerL has mentioned something about a norwegian living in the US that had one...
edit: Car 56 of course...









You remember a few weeks ago, I SMSed you, asking if you had the possibility to check a VIN through AutoSys?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

It's wierd seeing the wider sq ronals not in white.....


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Sepp; polished Ronals were an OEM option on Sport quattros (as well as right hand sidemirror).
PerL: certainly have to take a look at this!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_PerL: certainly have to take a look at this!









PD 21661


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Sepp; polished Ronals were an OEM option on Sport quattros (as well as right hand sidemirror).


One can learn something new everyday!
Funny, of the hundreds of photos of sq's, I have never seen one with silver wheels...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Never seen one car with it before neither. So I'm guessing not many cars
had them! Missing RH-sidemirror is somewhat easier to spot googling images...
And OH MAAAN do I want one!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

I've never seen the polished ones either, it's rare enough to see them in silver finish.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Friends sport quattro.... ([email protected])*









that car makes me want another quattro


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Friends sport quattro.... (Shawn M.)*

Oh my god, awsome sport!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Friends sport quattro.... ([email protected].com)*

wow!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Friends sport quattro.... (MFZERO)*

It looks like the car was being driven, but if I had one of those, I'd keep it a hell of a lot cleaner. 
My D/D Corrado was cleaner than that


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm moved....almost in tears. The Holy Grail. Someday...


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Friends sport quattro.... ([email protected])*

The wheels look like 15x8s to me.
No one mentioned the exhaust manifold!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Friends sport quattro.... (Fusilier)*

Wow, that car is in great shape http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Would like to take a closer look at it, but no respond from owner (per snail-mail)


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

gorgeous
very jealous of the guy. 
sport quattro, rs6, and r32


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

The RS6 is not with him anymore, he sold it. I believe he sold the R32 as well, but I'm not too sure about that.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

Ya I think they sold the R32 b4 they moved back from Florida...


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Friends sport quattro.... ([email protected])*

I love how clean it is!


----------

